# Best way to seal a concrete garage floor?



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Read so many posts about this I'm getting confused 

I'm thinking Waterproof pvc mix with water? 

But will that allow paint to go over it? 

Still in 2 mind about if I should go paint or floor tiles


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Is the concrete relatively new? If so you should use an acid etch first to clean off the weak top layer (called laitence) and give it a wash/rinse. If it is old then it neds a good clean and degrease to remove oil spills.

If the floor is still very dusty then a two-part epoxy sealer should be used, not PVA. PVA is a water-based emulsion that can form a film on the surface and also reacts with water. Therefore it is not a suitable sealant for these kind of applications.

If you then want a hard wearing finish you need to use a two-part epoxy paint to go over the top.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

As above.

Regal has been recommended to me, they do cleaners, etchers, and paints.
Their paint is two pack epoxy.

cleaners
http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/primers-undercoats-floor-etching/

sealer
http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/product/two-pack-epoxy-floor-sealer-first-coat-Paint02.html

paint
http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/product/two-pack-epoxy-floor-paint-top-coat-Paint03.html


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks guys

just looking into it now, measured my garage earlier and its 27.14 m2


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

The regal stuff looks decrnt


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Decent**


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

bigup said:


> Read so many posts about this I'm getting confused
> 
> I'm thinking Waterproof pvc mix with water?
> 
> ...


Hi There

My garage is 3.5m x 3.5m, i swept garage floor, hoovered it, swept it again, sealed with watered down (not too much) PVA and concrete sealer when PVA ran out.

Then i put 3 coats of Regal 2 part epoxy paint onto floor to finish, in Ford Tractor Blue, looks good.

By the way, 3 x 5 litres was enough, to do 3 three, not to thick coats, 24/48 hrs drying time in between.

Looks good.

Thought about using tiles, but being a cheap skate, settled for floor paint, really pleased with it. Tiles later if i change my mind.

Regards

Dave S.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds good just finishing off painting the walls. Breeze block is a nightmare to paint!

My other issue is I have quite a lot of stuff in my garage. And I planned to move the stuff onto one side of the garage and seal the empty floor. Then wait till that has cured then move r stuff over etc

With the epoxy I only get 8 hours to play with til it goes off. So Im a bit stuck 

Was thinking the Costco Versaroll : http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749

So just seal using normal concrete seal then lay this flooring down. Nice and easy.

Woud love tiles but too dear for me


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi There

The costco stuff looks good, may even get some for my floor once bored with paint or if paint starts lifting, which should not happen if i have done it right and it has had plenty off time to dry.

Good luck with your garage fella, post pics when done eh.:thumb:

Regards

Dave S


----------

